# My Starstar Dog



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

I know i havent been on this forum for long but i have been helped out by many people with my many questions. Most of which conserned my oldest dog Star. She was going Down hill very fast. And you guys and gals helped me lessen her pain.

I got Star from the Oakland SPCA in march of 1999 When she was approx. 6-8 weeks old. She has been my Best friend since then. Unfortunatly her condition has been so poor latly that I had to make that very difficult dicision to have her put down. So Feb 20 2010 at around 4:30pm Star started her journey to Heaven. Where she will be pain free and happy once again. 

StarStarDog I love you very much and miss you a lot.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^^I got teary eyed as I read your post. You did the very difficult, but right thing. Star will be missed...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss, I can not imagine the pain.
Run free, starstar, run free beautiful girl. 

Hopefully in time you will find another dog that will wiggle its way into your heart, and though StarStar will never be replaced, you'll have a whole new journey, with a whole new dog.

Best of luck to you, you're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I am so sorry. We all dread that day. Star was very luck to have a daddy that cared so very much. She will be missed. I will keep her and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

Richelle


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. My first dogwas 21 years old when he passed I had him forever and it was very hard. But I was there with him to the end. And I was glad he had such a great long life. You never forget them and so I know how you feel. Sorry you had to make that choice but you did what was right. Starstar was adorable and lucky to have such a caring owner. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Starstar is running and playing in the meadow on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge. I know exactly what you are going thru, and wouldn't wish that upon anyone. Starstar will live in your heart forever.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you
Gina & Khan


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can tell that she was a loving companion and a kindred spirit. She was so very lucky to have had such a wonderful long life and caring best friend. Find comfort in the memories of her.


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind words they mean a lot to my Girlfriend and I . We still have our GSD Cammy who has been helping us to move forward. She was Stars friend and shadow. Every thing Star did Cammy wanted to do also. I think besides the pain of losing my best friend it also hurts to see Cammy (my other best friend) stare at the door waiting for Star to come home. 

I knew star was in pain and only going though the daily motions just to please me. I couldn't make her suffer through her last days knowing that she was ready. Its a very hard decision to make but I had to put my feelings aside and do what was best for her, and do what was the most humane. Keeping my friend around to spare my own feelings would have been cruel and selfish.

I miss Star more then I ever could have imagined but i know she lived a life full of love. That skinny little mutt puppy i picked up at the pound gave me more fulfillment in my life then i could have ever ask for. She taught me responsibility, trust and caring and i only hope she would say the same of me.

I love you very much pup and you will always be in my heart. 

Jeremy


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh I am late with this but I just read this post and I am so sorry to hear of stars passing. Wishing you all the best and I am saying a prayer for you and Star. Please accept my condolences. So sorry to hear this and sorry I am late.:frown::redface:


----------

